# master multiple korean arts in 4 years?



## wushuguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I was wondering, for those of you who have studied korean martial arts in korea. Where I'm working, there is a person who claims to have gone to a 4 year college for martial arts, where he has gotten 15 degrees in different styles, like TKD, judo, kumdo, korean mma, etc. and he's a master of each. His skill is very good, but is it really possible to get 15 degrees in 4 years of training in korea? I know he has done TKD since he was young, but the others, is it reasonable? He said that the limit in korea is 9, but he somehow got 15. And does anyone know what the name of the prestegious martial arts colleges in korea are? I'd like to look up to see where he actually studied and if there was really a record to match his stories. and what's the training there like?


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 22, 2009)

He's not a Master of anything.

You have to go to MA graduate school for that.

He only has a BS.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 22, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> He's not a Master of anything.
> 
> You have to go to MA graduate school for that.
> 
> He only has a BS.


 
Would that be a BS meaning Bachelor of Science or BS meaning 

:bs:aka Bovine Scatology 

However I am inclined to beleive that the claim of 15 degrees in 4 years is more along the lines of Bovine Scatology.


----------



## miguksaram (Oct 22, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> I was wondering, for those of you who have studied korean martial arts in korea. Where I'm working, there is a person who claims to have gone to a 4 year college for martial arts, where he has gotten 15 degrees in different styles, like TKD, judo, kumdo, korean mma, etc. and he's a master of each. His skill is very good, but is it really possible to get 15 degrees in 4 years of training in korea? I know he has done TKD since he was young, but the others, is it reasonable? He said that the limit in korea is 9, but he somehow got 15. And does anyone know what the name of the prestegious martial arts colleges in korea are? I'd like to look up to see where he actually studied and if there was really a record to match his stories. and what's the training there like?


There are a couple of colleges where you can can graduate with a BS (bachelor of science) in PE with the focus being in TKD or Judo or Kumdo or HKD. When you graduate you are considered, I believe a 4th dan. My guess is he is adding up all his dan ranks to make 15 degrees.

I honestly doubt he was able to obtain BS in all these arts in 4 years.  Ask him which college he obtained them from.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 22, 2009)

In UK it's B.Sc    just saves that bit of confusion lol!


----------



## dortiz (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been told that todays Yong In University, and there is one other school for these programs, graduates you 4th Dan in the arts you take. Most are 3-4 styles. The Yong In program even changed some names of the styles and now ranks under their own banner.

Dave O.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 22, 2009)

Can one *master* any art in 4 years?


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 22, 2009)

NO WAY.  Training full time, you MIGHT master one style in 4 years.  Going to a program like that, you MIGHT get a few high degrees, because you were in the program, but probably not because you actually mastered them.


----------



## iron_ox (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello all,

Yes, the famous Yong-In University....well, lets see, they were "decertified" several years ago from calling what they teach as Hapkido, and I no longer believe they are connected directly with the WTF for Taekwondo...

For Judo, they are the leading program in the country on the collegiate level, and have been so since the 1950's.

Chicago-land has a plague of these Yong-In "Hapkido and Taekwondo Masters" and their technique is questionable at best...dangerous at worst.  They have virtually no connection to any legit certifying bodies.  

The old Hapkido program is now called "Yongmoodo"...they have a comprehensive website in English...check it out.

This program, like others like it is designed to offer "rank" for use outside Korea.  Only the Yudo program can stand in country...


----------



## Omar B (Oct 22, 2009)

MBuzzy said:


> NO WAY.  Training full time, you MIGHT master one style in 4 years.  Going to a program like that, you MIGHT get a few high degrees, because you were in the program, but probably not because you actually mastered them.



Even if one were to "master" an art in 4 years, that's playing pretty fast and loose with the definition of master.  After all, it's not just learning the tech that makes you a master, one must also contribute to the art and the world as a whole in some meaningful way.


----------



## crushing (Oct 22, 2009)

Seems like some eBay shopping would be more convenient and much less expensive.


----------



## zDom (Oct 23, 2009)

I wonder if you can also get a law degree and M.D. there in a four-year program.

"Counselor Dr. S.R. Welton, Master of the Healing, Martial and Jurisprudence Arts" has a nice ring to it, no?

Also, I would be able to defend myself, heal any injuries received (although that would be unlikely, given I would be a master in several martial arts) and keep from getting sued all with one four-year trip through school.

Pure awesomeness.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 20, 2009)

I checked out thier site. The homepage is funny. It's titled like it is supposed to be their mission statement or something. All it does is say that they have changed and will treat everyone equally and fairly now. What the heck is that supposed to mean? Were they anti-foreigner or something? 

On a side note. It would be sweet to go to a martial arts college where all you do is take martial arts classes and learn the history of those arts for college credit. It would probably be good to throw a business class or 2 in there. If they had that in the states I sure as heck wouldn't have gone to college for 6 years for a masters in Philosphy.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 20, 2009)

wushuguy said:


> I was wondering, for those of you who have studied korean martial arts in korea. Where I'm working, there is a person who claims to have gone to a 4 year college for martial arts, where he has gotten 15 degrees in different styles, like TKD, judo, kumdo, korean mma, etc. and he's a master of each. His skill is very good, but is it really possible to get 15 degrees in 4 years of training in korea? I know he has done TKD since he was young, but the others, is it reasonable? He said that the limit in korea is 9, but he somehow got 15. And does anyone know what the name of the prestegious martial arts colleges in korea are? I'd like to look up to see where he actually studied and if there was really a record to match his stories. and what's the training there like?


Did you even really have to ask? I mean the BS meter is blowing off the charts right? Guy is so full of crap that his blue eyes turned brown right?

Why is it that people cant walk the full road, but have to start this kind of crap? Reminds me of the 19th dan Ninjers, wtf.


----------



## xfighter88 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave Leverich said:


> Did you even really have to ask? I mean the BS meter is blowing off the charts right? Guy is so full of crap that his blue eyes turned brown right?
> 
> Why is it that people cant walk the full road, but have to start this kind of crap? Reminds me of the 19th dan Ninjers, wtf.


 
tisk tisk tisk no need to hate on the Booj. They get to wear cool outfits like this. :jushinlyg
but as far as the OP.....:BSmeter:


----------



## punisher73 (Dec 21, 2009)

Short answer "no". Now, I think it would be possible through hard training to earn two blackbelts in 4 yrs. in very similiar styles. For example, if you were studying Moo Doo Kwan or Tang Soo Do and TKD, then maybe because there is alot of technique overlap so it would reduce training time.

But, in arts that are not very similiar like TKD and Judo, then it would seem to be a lot harder if you were to devote that 4 yrs to being good at both.

Of course, this does not include the many "multiple rankings" that some people have with self created arts (Soke Council types)


----------



## David43515 (Dec 21, 2009)

One thing that we might also consider is that someone who enters into a program like that (aimed at becoming a professional instructor) has probably studied some MA in depth before attending college. I have high school students here whose whole family have studied Judo or Karate for years.

Still, that being said there are only so many hours in the day to study and practice any art. Maybe something is lost in translation here. I work with P.E. teachers who are qualified to teach basketball, volleyball, tumbling, track and field, and Judo...but while they can teach the basics of those sports I don`t think they could be said to have "mastered" any of them completely. Maybe there`s just a big difference in what people consider "Mastery" to be.


----------

